
Theranos CEO Holmes Speech at ACC: Miniaturization of Laboratory Testing - wuschel
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6JRG733ReQ
======
wuschel
I found the design of the sample processing robot and the overall design
concept of the automated process very interesting.

Some quotes from the Q&A:

\-- "We have a lot work to do .."

\-- ".. I had have started earlier in the context of building the scientific
and medical board .."

\-- "We have shown today is the architecture [invention] of a platform that is
capable to run multiple assay methods simultanously.."

No independent study of fingerprint sample tech in the form of primary data
e.g. actual users, customers etc has been shown.

Slides can be found at: [https://www.aacc.org/~/media/files/annual-
meeting/2016/thera...](https://www.aacc.org/~/media/files/annual-
meeting/2016/theranosaaccpresentation.pdf)

------
DarthMader
Feel like everyone was hoodwinked by this presentation. Nonetheless, is
Theranos onto any plausible innovation here with the "new" invention or is
this just smokes and mirrors again?

